# How much protein intake on non training days ?



## OCTAPUS (Mar 16, 2003)

Any suggestions in how much protein intake on non training days ?
What about when I am taking a resting period of one week ?

Octapus


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 16, 2003)

The same...you grow when you're resting! 

DP


----------



## Mudge (Mar 16, 2003)

Same. Positive nitrogen retention is a constant requirement.


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 16, 2003)

Like they said the same.I don't think you need to take a shake(if it's whey) on your day off instead get all your protein from real food


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 16, 2003)

Dido...same daily.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeanCuts *_
> Like they said the same.I don't think you need to take a shake(if it's whey) on your day off instead get all your protein from real food



you still want to get in your shakes as well as real food, training day or not.


----------



## mda1125 (Mar 24, 2003)

Bump

In fact.. when I take a week off from training.. my intake is the same.


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> you still want to get in your shakes as well as real food, training day or not.



Oh yeah and why exactly is that?


----------



## monster_inc (Mar 25, 2003)

Read around rookie...


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by monster_inc *_
> Read around rookie...



Are you talking to me?In other words you don't know so go rest your neck.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 25, 2003)

i even bump my intake up 30-40 grams on nontraining days.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> you still want to get in your shakes as well as real food, training day or not.



Some do the shakes, some dont.


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't see a reason to take a whey protein shake on days off.Can someone give me a reason besides convenience.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeanCuts *_
> I don't see a reason to take a whey protein shake on days off.Can someone give me a reason besides convenience.



Other than convenience, no.  But if you take a shake during training days, you either should on nontraining days, or you should UP your regular food protein intake.

I am still laughing at that rookie comment.  It was commical, as it was inherently and oxymoron.  Very funny.


----------



## mda1125 (Mar 26, 2003)

Even on days off.. you want a positive nitrogen balance.  Fueling your body is not just for training days.  It's even for the short breaks you take from training.

I know you've heard this before, but you don't grow in the gym.. you grow when you are resting.  

So on your non-training days, you still want to supply your body with some kind of protein. 

And real food is the obvious good choice but you really don't want your entire requirements coming from 12 chicken breasts or steaks.  Whey is almost too good but gives your body that positive nitrogen balance it will need.

My nutritional intake and supplement schedule doesn't change at all on a training or non-training day.  I supplement and eat just as much on a Thursday (day off) as I do on a Monday. 

Convenience is one thing.. but keeping properly fueled, training or not, is your daily goal.


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 26, 2003)

This is good reading in my opinion
http://www.femalemuscle.com/library/weekly/aa101399.htm


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2003)

yeah that was a good read, I found a couple of things interesting:

this:

_Most bodybuilders and strength athletes already consume more than enough protein (an understatement if there ever was one), so the importance of BV to these athletes who are already consuming copious amounts of protein has been overplayed. Even though whey has a higher BV than chicken breast, fish or milk protein, if the total quantity of protein you consume is sufficient, then it is not likely that substituting whey for food proteins will result in any additional muscle growth. Whether you choose a whole protein food or a protein supplement isn???t as important as some would like you to believe. For the purposes of developing muscle, the only guidelines for protein that you must follow are: (1) consume a source of complete protein with every meal, (2) eat at frequent intervals approximately three hours apart (about six times per day) and (3) consume a minimum of .8 grams to 1 gram per pound of body weight. _

and this:

_This recent fascination with various rates of protein absorption could be compared to the interest in the glycemic index. The glycemic index is a scale that measures the rate at which the body converts various carbohydrate foods into blood glucose. The higher the glycemic index, the faster the food is converted to glucose and the larger the insulin response. Therefore it is said that high glycemic foods should be avoided in favor of low glycemic index foods. The error in relying solely on the glycemic index as your only criteria for choosing carbohydrates is that the index is based on consuming a carbohydrate food by itself in a fasted state. When carbohydrates are consumed in mixed meals that contain protein and a little fat, the glycemic index loses its significance because the protein and fat slow the absorption of the carbohydrate. That???s why the glycemic index is really much ado about nothing and the same could probably be said for the casein and whey argument. It's just the latest in a long string of new angles that supplement companies use to promote their protein: free-form vs peptides, concentrate vs isolate, ion exchange vs microfiltration, soy vs whey, casein and whey mix vs pure whey and so on. Every year, you can count on some new twist on the protein story to appear. Certainly there are going to be advances in nutrition science, but all too often these "new discoveries" amount to nothing more than marketing hype. _


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 27, 2003)

I totally agree with her on one thing:I am not anti-supplement just pro-food


----------

